
MIT Media Lab Changes Software Default to FLOSS - mark_l_watson
https://medium.com/mit-media-lab/mit-media-lab-changes-software-default-to-floss-4305e478e40#.fpz223oey
======
mark_l_watson
For a few decades I have had a balanced view of supporting libre, open source,
and proprietary software.

Now for political reasons (my anti-globalization and anti-one world government
/ TPP / TPIP feelings), I am favoring libre software as one more small
technique for supporting local business and generally smaller companies and
organizations.

